# ماهي مواصفات العدادات والتوصيلات المنزلية بشركة المياة الوطنية بالسعودية



## دار الرابية (2 أبريل 2012)

من لدية المواصفات الرجاء التكرم بتدوينها وماهي العدادات المعتمدة


----------



## الامبراطورنت (4 مايو 2012)

التوصيلات المنزليه البرايز من الالكتروفيجن 
والعدادات المعتمدة هايدروس واليستر


----------



## has2006 (4 مايو 2012)

دار الرابية ولا تعلم تلك المواصفات !
على كل الاحوال لماذا لا تسألهم؟


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

لو إني من السعودية كان أفدتكم 
لكن
للأسف


----------



## enga5h (27 يوليو 2012)

*العدادات*

هنالك عده انواع منها سنجل جت ودبل جت
وابرز الماركات العالميه هي 
اكتالس وهيدرس


----------



## نضال هديب (29 يوليو 2012)

السلام علكم ان مواصفات التوصيلات الخدمة المنزلية كالتالي:
1- استخدام انابيب من البولي ايثلين HDEP ضغط 16 بار او 16كجم/سم2
2- التوصيل من الخطوط الرئيسية بواسطة السرج (SADDLE) ويعتمد نوع السرج حسب نوع المواسير الرئيسية 
عددادات المياة يجب ان تكون من انتاج مصنع معتمد من قبل وزارة المياه والكهرباء ويجب ان تتوافق مع المواصفات العالمية (مستوى 1-4604)ISO 
أو المواصفات السعودية (مستوى م ق س 238) ويتعين ان يتحقق في العداد مايلي:
1- ان يكون العداد من فئة المترولوجية (Class-C) وان يمكن التركيب بالاتجاه الراسي والافقي
2- ان يكون جسم العداد مصنوعاٍمن سبيكة من النحاس أو البرونز المقاوم للصدأ والتأكل وألا يتأثر بدرجة الحرارة العالية
3- ان تكون جميع القطع الداخلية والخارجية من مادة مقاومة للتاكل والاملاح والحرارة (من صفر الى60درجة)
4- ان يكون العداد مقاوم للضغوط العالية (من 10-16بار)
5-ان تكون ساعة القياس معزولة عن الماء،وكذلك زجاج ساعة القياس معالج حراريا ضد الكسر والخدش ومقاوم للتغيرات في الالوان
6- توفر قطع الغيار
7- قابلية القراءة بالعين المجردة ، وكذلك القراءة عن بعد


----------

